# Amazing SD I have



## PapaBravo (Sep 23, 2011)

Had a VERY odd experience the other evening I thought I'd share. My wife and I were in the local big box store late in the evening with my SD casually wondering the store near each other but next to each other either.
A employee had seen us next to each other a few aisles back so knew we were together. This employee approached my wife and quietly asked what the dog did for me. My wonderful wife says " oh my husband is deaf and the dog reads lips for him"....without me hearing this. 
The employee then comes down the aisle I'm at and looks straight at the dog and asks my SD "can I help you find anything?". SD tilts his head a few times from side to side with that look of wonder, when I say "No, we are just looking."
This employee without ever looking at me, tells my SD "If you need help just let me know". 

Now I was not in on this at all and my wife does get a little tired of questions every time we are out, but this employee can not have really thought this dog could read lips! 

Everyone with a SD seems to get the odd/intrusive questions. I dont mind them most of the time and iI keep the answers very generic, but a lip reading dog is amazing!


----------



## KZoppa (Aug 14, 2010)

OMG I'm cracking up here.... wow.


----------



## LoveEcho (Mar 4, 2011)

:rofl: 

I think your dog played the "lip reading" part well!


----------



## Castlemaid (Jun 29, 2006)

Oh my gosh that is priceless!!! I'm reading this at work and having to hold my laugher in, it's killing me!!!


----------



## AngelaA6 (Jan 20, 2013)

Haha that's awesome! I can picture the employee leaning over to talk to your dog


----------



## JackandMattie (Feb 4, 2013)

:rofl::rofl::rofl: That is Awesome! Your wife must be too much fun, sometimes


----------



## Rbeckett (Jun 19, 2013)

That is priceless. At least the employee was making an effort to accommodate you too. While we sometimes get tired of the "QUESTION", most are only asking to see if they can help in some way. Every once in a while I get the stink eye when I park in a Handicapped space because I do not appear outwardly disabled, but if they happened to follow me for a moment they would fully understand. So I try desperately to give the world at large the benefit of the doubt and seek the best in my fellow man and rarely get disappointed. I know in my heart that most folks could not walk a mile in my shoes, so I just accept that they are uninformed and move on with life and trying to have some fun before I pass on to the other side.

Wheelchair Bob


----------



## Contrary (Jun 12, 2013)

That's awesome! I have tears from laughing so hard.

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Loneforce (Feb 12, 2012)

That is hilarious!!! I wish I could of seen that. :laugh:


----------



## kjdreyer (Feb 7, 2013)

Bwaahaahaa that is hilarious! I'd like to hear the guy telling the story later: "So I asked the dog.... and he was like..., and then the guy was like..."


----------



## Myah's Mom (Mar 25, 2013)

OMG, I love this! 

Too bad it wasn't caught on video. I'd love to see if for myself...the clerk talking to the dog to interpret for you. :crazy: :laugh:

:toasting:


----------

